
How to choose an in-memory NoSQL solution: Performance measuring - rvncerr
http://articles.rvncerr.org/how-to-chose-an-in-memory-nosql-solution-performance-measuring/
======
rtsisyk
Tarantool also plays well as an application server (with Lua or C procedures).

------
danikin
Tarantool is even faster than Redis and Memcached. Sounds cool!

------
shveenkov
YCSB is cool for bench!

------
vsoshnikov
Nice article

